
Show HN: Feedback that anyone can launch gather, share, and use - jackbwheeler
https://sprint.dscout.com/s/smcs2kak
======
jackbwheeler
Hey HN - Wanted to share what I've been working on.

It's a product called dscout Sprint - which is geared to help design teams get
quick feedback outside their walls and hear from real users.

The key differentiator in Sprint is that each video response is really short.
The truth is that in-person feedback is most often the most useful, but it's
hard to scale. Video feedback is hard to use because you have to 1) watch it,
and 2) edit it for anyone to view.

Videos on Sprint are short, which enables you to simply share a clip, and
facilitate design conversations to help your team move forward.

------
tarr11
I like seeing the faces of users - makes the feedback seem more real.

You need more sample projects though, to get a sense of what it can do.

